# Ein game ... wie kann ich es install.

## Strump

Abend alle zusammen kann mir einer bitte sagen wie ich mir das spiel installiren kann ==?

Hir der link http://www.mtp-target.org/index.php

----------

## schachti

Einfach von der Website herunterladen und mit tar entpacken - es läßt sich dann direkt ausführen.

----------

## Strump

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Einfach von der Website herunterladen und mit tar entpacken - es läßt sich dann direkt ausführen.

 

neh hab shcon versucht

----------

## Strump

da passirt nix hir so ein screen

[img=http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/650/bildschirmphoto17sl1.th.png]

----------

## schachti

Bei mir funktioniert es...

----------

## b3cks

Hast du mal versucht das Spiel aus einem Terminal heraus zu starten?

```
$ cd /pfad/zu/mtp-target/

$ ./start-mtp-target
```

Vielleicht werden in dem Terminal dann auch Fehlermeldungen angezeigt.

Habe das Spiel mal auf die schnelle getestet, funktioniert problemlos. Im Terminal gibt es auch recht viel Output.

----------

## tost

Ist die Datei auch ausführbar ?

Probiere es mal mit der Konsole und poste was dabei ausgegeben wird

Grüße

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe es gerade auch mal probiert und ich denke ich kenne dein Problem.

Das Spiel hängt von media-libs/fmod in ner aktuellen Version ab. 

Trage 

```
media-libs/fmod ~x86
```

 in /etc/portage/package.keywords ein. (ich gehe mal davon aus das du x86 hast)

Dann 

```
emerge -av media-libs/fmod
```

, dann sollte es laufen.

```
ldd mtp-target/client/client
```

 zeigt dir gegen welche Bibliotheken (libs) das Programm gelinkt ist. Wenn eine davon bei dir nicht installiert ist kann es nicht gehen.

Es so zu installieren ist nicht die feine Art, vielleicht schreibt ja jmd ein ebuild.

----------

## b3cks

@schmutzfinger: Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Ich habe fmod nicht installiert, es funktioniert trotzdem und auch mit Sound.  :Wink:  Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich amd64 fahre. Auf der Website wird dies auch als "known to work on" angegeben.

@Stump: Warum verwendest du denn nicht die Version im Portage?

Oder brauchst du umbedingt die aktuelle Version?

//edit: Suche auf bugs.gentoo.org: Link

Deps laut ebuild im Portage (auch kein fmod): Link

----------

## schachti

Ups, da habe ich nur nach mtp gesucht und ganz übersehen, dass das tatsächlich in portage ist. Dann ist das ja alles viel problemloser...

----------

## Strump

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Hast du mal versucht das Spiel aus einem Terminal heraus zu starten?
> 
> ```
> $ cd /pfad/zu/mtp-target/
> 
> ...

 

Hey thx so wie du es gesagt hast Funz thx an alle  :Very Happy: 

----------

